# 4a/b Natural Support and FAQ Thread (da Nappy Head Thread)



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Lets start a thread for the most difficult curl pattern out there-- otherwise, called "nappy heads". If you are natural , transitioning, texturized got a  lot of new growth and you are a 4A/B texture, lets help each other out. We know how difficult it is to get it together. Here are examples of the hair type:














*


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to know when you ladies get haircuts, do you have it done on dry or wet hair?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Good one. I think people do it when its wet. Its easier to cut that way and you probably won't cut too much.*


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm a 4a. I got my hair trimmed wet.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Apr 2, 2007)

I get my hair trimmed wet and with conditioner on it either loose or in twist(if I'm doing it myself)


----------



## gloomgeisha (Apr 2, 2007)

I trim my hair dry, normally after I've put it into a set of twists. I just nip the ends off every 6 months. (and I do mean "nip")


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone....I'm currently looking for haircuts that my hairdresser can do.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey all! I don't know my hair type and don't care to know because all I know is that I am Natural and Nappy,Plus I have about 3 different Textures LOL!! But I am here to have support as well because it can get tough sometimes.

I trim my hair dry, after I pick it out in a fro my Husband get his clippers and clip away those ends. But I still have a Twa so it is easier right now LOL!!!


----------



## tkj25 (Apr 5, 2007)

i don't trim my hair in a grow-out phase. just the occassional dusting when needed. which means i also take extra good care of my ends -- no heat, no-poos, daily moisturising, protective styles.


----------



## Nap2it (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi!

I'm new to this site.  I usually trim a little off of my ends after I twist, also. I have done one good trim where I actually combed out sections so that I could give my ends a good trim.


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!

One other question, I need A LOT of support, lol:

How do you achieve second day hair? What products do you use and what are your techniques?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I trim when dry!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Apr 6, 2007)

I not gonna lie for me it's either two options. Either take the time the night before to go through my hair and look for slacking pieces and retwist them for and twistout the next day, same applies for braidout ,or begin my puff to ponytail cycle, first day big puff next day smaller, et etc, until I just have my puff ponytail.  In terms of products I use the same usual stuf, but I know a little water to dmapen those crazy pieeces goes a long way, and the same for my puff, i just wet my hands smooth my edges or more and then tie it down before I go in the shower and then take it off when I'm leaving.


----------



## Anancy (Apr 6, 2007)

HELP!! Ok i've been natural for about 2 weeks now, and as much as im loving it im struggling to keep it feeling soft and moisterised.

My hair is not very long at the moment and im very style challenged so i've been wearing out in as a plain old fro since i did the chop.  I had a feeling that wearing my hair out like this would take it's toll and im finding that my ends are feeling dry.

What do you guys do to keep it moisterised.  I've noticed my hair is baby soft when i wash it (gawsh that's the best feeling) i just wish i could find a way to keep it feeling that soft when its in it's dry state.  Im thinking of making a spritz - do you guys have an suggestions?

I know really i should be wearing protective styles but i really don't think twists will look nice on me at the length my hair is currently at.  This weekend im going to put in some braid extentions.
But what can i do for my hair when i do decide to wear my fro out?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 7, 2007)

Anancy said:
			
		

> HELP!! Ok i've been natural for about 2 weeks now, and as much as im loving it im struggling to keep it feeling soft and moisterised.
> 
> My hair is not very long at the moment and im very style challenged so i've been wearing out in as a plain old fro since i did the chop. I had a feeling that wearing my hair out like this would take it's toll and im finding that my ends are feeling dry.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC!!!!  My suggestion is to moisturize daily. I have a conditioner spritz that I use (Nexxus Humetress, jojoba oil, and water). I usually spray my hair with that every night, then sleep in a plastic cap. I also co-wash wit a moisturizing conditioner just about everyday. I put on a plastic cap while showering and apply a leave-in (Giovonni Direct) in the end. So, my hair is constantly moisturized, which keeps it pretty soft. 

When I first BC'ed I had the same issue. A lot of ladies told me to DC often to get the hair to soften. Another lady also said that my hair needed to get used to be natural, and out. So, it may be the same for you. HTH!! Good luck!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay ladies, now here's my issue. Oh, and btw, thanks to the OP for starting this thread. Okay, I've tried to flat iron my hair maybe twice since the BC. And when I do, my ends are hard and horrible. Does that mean I need a trim??? Basically my hair starts off silky at the roots, then about a half inch away from the tips, my hair is puffy and hard. I can't tell that it's horrible while it's coily. It's just when I straighten it. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions????


----------



## natstar (Apr 7, 2007)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, now here's my issue. Oh, and btw, thanks to the OP for starting this thread. Okay, I've tried to flat iron my hair maybe twice since the BC. And when I do, my ends are hard and horrible. Does that mean I need a trim??? Basically my hair starts off silky at the roots, then about a half inch away from the tips, my hair is puffy and hard. I can't tell that it's horrible while it's coily. It's just when I straighten it. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions????




It may be that you need a trim OR it could be that you need more pressure. Whan I straighten, I blow dry then flat iron. I use a clamp brush when I flat iron and apply pressure to the brush. The brush is followed w/the flat iron. I then switch and follow the flat iron w/the clamp brush.  I hope this makes some sense.


----------



## NantanYah (Apr 7, 2007)

I either twists or braid my hair then snip off a tiny bit of the end... I do this every few months. Before this site I would snip off a bit after every wash when I braided or twisted it...... I could have probably been complete APL in back and complete collarbone in the front by now. I wasn't aware that it wasn't necessary to trim after every wash... what was I thinking  I'm so happy I've found LHCF!


----------



## NantanYah (Apr 7, 2007)

Anancy said:
			
		

> HELP!! Ok i've been natural for about 2 weeks now, and as much as im loving it im struggling to keep it feeling soft and moisterised.
> 
> My hair is not very long at the moment and im very style challenged so i've been wearing out in as a plain old fro since i did the chop. I had a feeling that wearing my hair out like this would take it's toll and im finding that my ends are feeling dry.
> 
> ...


 

Use a good leave in and a nice spritz. For instance... I use Abba nourishing leave-on then spritz with a mix I've made... I love it! I mix 3 equal parts of distilled water, extra virgin olive oil, and avocado oil in a spray bottle and just pray my scalp and hair while scrunching. It's wonderfully moisturizing and your hair will be crazy soft. Also, if you wear a fro' and just want moisture and great curl definition I recommend Jessicurl's rockin' ringlets potion. It's amazing!


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread is so awesome! Everyone has great answers. I was just wondering if anyone here has this same issue as me: When I did my bc,  I used this comb to detangle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now, I think I need something that's more wider, because this comb isn't doing anything for my hair. Does anyone have any suggestions on what combs I should use? I tried the k-cutter, but I didn't like it.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Apr 9, 2007)

Exactly, that's exactly what happens to my hair!  My hair was too crunchy last time!  I got really mad because I thought it would be easier!  I'm gonna try Natstar's advice, and I also think I am going to try using my keracare curl wax (or whatever its called).  I swore I would wait 1 year after my transition began to get a press and curl.  But I am too scared to get it pressed!  So, 1 year until I get my blow dry and flat iron! lol 




			
				Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, now here's my issue. Oh, and btw, thanks to the OP for starting this thread. Okay, I've tried to flat iron my hair maybe twice since the BC. And when I do, my ends are hard and horrible. Does that mean I need a trim??? Basically my hair starts off silky at the roots, then about a half inch away from the tips, my hair is puffy and hard. I can't tell that it's horrible while it's coily. It's just when I straighten it. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions????


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 10, 2007)

What are your opinions on having layers with natural hair. Yay or Nay? And why?


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 14, 2007)

This morning I went in initially for a haircut - but I got a trim instead. I know everyone talks about how crazy shrinkage is, but I thought it was for them. Because unstretched, my hair is like neck-length or maybe a bit longer. I never stretch my hair, so I didn't know how long it was. 

So, one of the stylists starts to blowdry my hair, and after she does a section, I look in the mirror. Ohmigosh....my hair was a little past my underarms!!!!!! So, I think okay...maybe it's just that section. So like an hour later, she's done and all my hair is the same length, except these bangs that I kinda have. 

I just took some pictures not to long ago to show my hair but I was wondering if anyone can suggest sites other than fotki and yahoo to put my pics up?

The last time I straightened my hair was two years ago, but I like the look of my hair so I may straighten every few months or something.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 14, 2007)

Divalicious said:
			
		

> What are your opinions on having layers with natural hair. Yay or Nay? And why?



I don't mind it. When your hair is straight, it makes your hair look longer bc the back hangs so much longer than the front.


----------



## Divalicious (Apr 14, 2007)

That's very true. Since I've had natural hair, I've never had it all one length.


----------



## Vixen17 (May 30, 2007)

I guess I'm transitioning. My last touch up was exactly 2 months ago.  I really want to either stretch or go completely natural...what I need to know is what products to use and what regimens work for a 4a texture. I'm very lost, please help!


----------



## PaperClip (May 30, 2007)

Checking in to say thank you for posting this thread which I shall subscribe to and I know I have questions to ask!


----------



## mscocoface (May 30, 2007)

Vixen17 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm transitioning. My last touch up was exactly 2 months ago.  I really want to either stretch or go completely natural...what I need to know is what products to use and what regimens work for a 4a texture. I'm very lost, please help!



In the initial stage of transitioning it will be trial and error.  What works for one may not work for another.  I think the main thing to consider is you need moisture.  Butters and oils are a sealant most times.  Find a good conditioner and review those ends carefully so there are no splits and also determining when you need to trim the ends to remove the relaxer.

Check out some of the to foktis or hair albums of people who have hair similar to yours and see what they have done when transitioning or are all natural.

For stretching I have no idea, I think the first decision you will need to make is will you stretch or will you go natural?  Happy Hair Journey no matter which way you decide to go.


----------



## Radianthealth (May 30, 2007)

Trimbride runs into thread shouting "Yeaaaaaaahhhhh Boyyyyyyyy 4B Fo Life...Reh Pah Zent Bay Bah Bay Bay!!!!"   

I am so happy you started this thread: 

I am a 4B all over, texlaxed 80%

Here are some of my tips:

I use Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Lotion - This stuff is excellent!!!!!
When times are really hard I pull out the S-Curl Texturizer Spray in the gray and blue bottle
I moisturize my hair once per day
I would trim dry hair to make sure it was even
For the ladies looking for a comb with longer teeth, maybe a pick would work???
I use a wide tooth seamless comb followed by smaller tooth seamless combs
When I think of more, I will be back


----------



## locabouthair (May 30, 2007)

Anancy said:
			
		

> HELP!! Ok i've been natural for about 2 weeks now, and as much as im loving it im struggling to keep it feeling soft and moisterised.
> 
> My hair is not very long at the moment and im very style challenged so i've been wearing out in as a plain old fro since i did the chop.  I had a feeling that wearing my hair out like this would take it's toll and im finding that my ends are feeling dry.
> 
> ...



im not natural anymore but when i was s curl was the ONLY thing that kepy my hair soft. my hair type is 4b, the pics on the first page arent even close to what my hair looks like i have very coarse tightly coiled hair. i swear by s curl and would reccommend it to any natural particularly 4b. 

i never wore a fro, only cornrows so i dont have advice for styles.


----------



## ceedeelight (Jun 6, 2007)

*My first Curly Fro*

I did it! 

After transistioning for 1 year I was able to wear my first natural wash-n-go curly fro.  

I got so many compliments and my hubby loved it. Here is a picture.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: My first Curly Fro*



			
				ceedeelight said:
			
		

> I did it!
> 
> After transistioning for 1 year I was able to wear my first natural wash-n-go curly fro.
> 
> I got so many compliments and my hubby loved it. Here is a picture.


 
Congrats girlie!!!!!


----------



## Kookie (Jun 6, 2007)

What are 4a/4b's using to slick their puffs back with?
Regular gels don't seem to work for me?

OR

Perhaps I'm just not applying the gels right????????
I usually don't use a lot of product--maybe that's my problem????

For those who USE gel to slick back their pony/puffs....how much do you use???  I'm clueless 

_Maybe if I tell you what I currently do--you can help me out from there:_
I usually dab a lil bit of gel all around freshly co-washed hair and try to brush/hand smooth the gel onto my hair.  I then tie my hair up for about 30 minutes to let it set.  
HOWEVER
I take the scarf off--and I still have frizzy hair that won't lay down????      
*What am I doing wrong? *


----------



## ceedeelight (Jun 7, 2007)

Kookie said:
			
		

> What are 4a/4b's using to slick their puffs back with?
> Regular gels don't seem to work for me?
> 
> OR
> ...


 
Hi,

   After I co-wash I use dark ampro gel and then I use bee's wax to make sure it stays down. I use a natural boar bristle brush to smooth it down. I might not have to use the gel, but I haven't tried it with just the bee's wax. But I do know that the gel alone does not work for me either. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 7, 2007)

Kookie said:
			
		

> What are 4a/4b's using to slick their puffs back with?
> Regular gels don't seem to work for me?
> 
> OR
> ...


 
I use the same technique as you. I use Fantasia IC gel. I also use American Crew Pomade. It slicks hair down really well and shines like crazy.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 7, 2007)

ceedeelight said:
			
		

> After I co-wash I use dark ampro gel.......


 
 .............


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 7, 2007)

I used the Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo and conditioning treatment.  I really liked how easy it was to comb my hair after rinsing.  I think this is a great detangler.  I am still waiting to see how my ends look at the end of the day to give my final verdict.

So far, I do think Aveda DR is a great product line for 4B hair


----------



## ceedeelight (Jun 7, 2007)

Should I not use the dark ampro gel? 

_If so, I didn't know and why?_


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY for nappy heads!!  

I love love my 4a coils...I could serenade them...YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL.....TO MEEEEEEE!!!! CANT YOU SEEEEE!!!  

LOL! Ummm...I think that my naps may be "trained"...because these days I just do a quick water rinse in the shower and use my Denman brush and my hair slicks back into a very neat/smooth ponytail.  Sometimes I add a little oil for moisture sake....no pomades, greases, or gels needed


----------



## sweetkita4 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting kinky twists for the first time ever. I was wondering what things I need to do to prepare my hair for the braider so no damage is done.


----------



## ceedeelight (Jun 7, 2007)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> .............


 
Okay,

  I searched for info on the Ampro Gel and I have to say I've never had problems with dryness, buildup, or breakage. This was with being relaxed back in the day or as a natural now.


----------



## Kookie (Jun 7, 2007)

ceedeelight said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I searched for info on the Ampro Gel and I have to say I've never had problems with dryness, buildup, or breakage. This was with being relaxed back in the day or as a natural now.


 
Yeah.....I think it's been stated that that gel is "bad".....
Is it flaky too?


I don't know....
I might try to use more pomades or something heavy like that..... 

_So how much are you all putting in to slick it back?_
I always THINK I'm using too much--when I'm probably not...  erplexed 
- I probably use a finger full on the side....a finger full in the middle....and a finger ful on the other side.  I do this on WET hair and tie the hair down.
After 30 minutes--I still get frizz frizz and MORE frizz????

*And other suggestions?*


----------



## nikkivale (Jul 2, 2007)

I know we're on a different subject, but i wanna ask...

question for the ladies who *trim their hair while in twists*! have you had any problem with hair being uneven when you straighten it?  i have a blunt cut and i don't know what my results will be like if i trim it this way


----------



## Snuckles (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't trim often but when I do, I trim while my hair is in twist.  Being natural, I really don't worry about having uneven hair.  I haven't straighten my hair in 7 years and I did it only then to please my mother for my wedding.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a question about headbands.  Where can I get the pantyhose head bands and how long was your TWA before you started adding accessories?  I think I may have an 1 1/2 inch or 2 inches, but I'm not sure if I will look right with headbands and stuff yet.


----------



## Zeal (Jul 26, 2007)

THANKS NIKOS for this Did you Know?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Aussie (Jul 28, 2007)

ok im gettin sooooooooooooo tired of my hair being hard to comb after i wash it..... and blow drying is like playing in the olympics. I am seriously thinkin about gettin a relaxer. i really wanted to stay natural but its soooo heard when everyone has their own product and i dont want to become a PJ (need money for school). Are there any suggestions on how to turn natural NAPPY roots into lucious moisturizing curls? I need the name of products and the STEPS to get from a wash to the final stage. I am so desperate..... thanks to all


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 28, 2007)

Aussie said:


> ok im gettin sooooooooooooo tired of my hair being hard to comb after i wash it..... and blow drying is like playing in the olympics. I am seriously thinkin about gettin a relaxer. i really wanted to stay natural but its soooo heard when everyone has their own product and i dont want to become a PJ (need money for school). Are there any suggestions on how to turn natural NAPPY roots into lucious moisturizing curls? I need the name of products and the STEPS to get from a wash to the final stage. I am so desperate..... thanks to all


 
Welcome girl. You have come to the right place. No need to worry about a relaxer if you don't want one. Start by ONLY combing your hair when it's drenched in conditioner. Then you can use the search feature to find what other naturals use to keep their hair moisturized. There is a WEALTH of information on here girl. The search feature is you friend when you're a newbie. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## remnant (Jul 28, 2007)

Ms_Twana said:


> Welcome girl. You have come to the right place. No need to worry about a relaxer if you don't want one. Start by *ONLY combing your hair when it's drenched in conditioner*. Then you can use the search feature to find what other naturals use to keep their hair moisturized. There is a WEALTH of information on here girl. The search feature is you friend when you're a newbie. Hope this helps!!!


 

Very good advice!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 28, 2007)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a question about headbands. Where can I get the pantyhose head bands and how long was your TWA before you started adding accessories? I think I may have an 1 1/2 inch or 2 inches, but I'm not sure if I will look right with headbands and stuff yet.


 
Hello! my Twa was 6 months old before I started adding accessories because I did a shave not a big chop LOL!! But headbands on me with my Twa and 1-2 inches just did not look right at all, so all I did was a wash and go, now I can throw on a headband and look good LOL!!! But this texas heat and sun can murder your hair so I keep mine cornrowed and add a phony bun with a comb attachment! Good Luck!

AUSSIE: Have you tried S Curl? Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## MissJ (Jul 28, 2007)

I always see y'all posting about the products that work for you, but when I go to the store I can never find them.  Where do you purchase your products?


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 28, 2007)

Aussie said:


> ok im gettin sooooooooooooo tired of my hair being hard to comb after i wash it..... and blow drying is like playing in the olympics. I am seriously thinkin about gettin a relaxer. i really wanted to stay natural but its soooo heard when everyone has their own product and i dont want to become a PJ (need money for school). Are there any suggestions on how to turn natural NAPPY roots into lucious moisturizing curls? I need the name of products and the STEPS to get from a wash to the final stage. I am so desperate..... thanks to all




If you are using heavy pomades or products that contain beeswax or heavy moisturizers like shea, you may need to clarify. After a while those coat the hair and prevent moisture from getting IN. A lot of times clarifying allows your products to work like new again.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of the texture of my hair....do I belong here. I really haven't found any guidance on the texture of my hair but I believe that its a combination of 3c/4a....what do you professionals think?


----------



## Aussie (Aug 2, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> If you are using heavy pomades or products that contain beeswax or heavy moisturizers like shea, you may need to clarify. After a while those coat the hair and prevent moisture from getting IN. A lot of times clarifying allows your products to work like new again.


 

hi!! what is a good clarifying shampoo? i currently use creme of nature shampoo and conditioner for moisture. its workin great


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kookie said:


> What are 4a/4b's using to slick their puffs back with?
> Regular gels don't seem to work for me?
> 
> OR
> ...



I use Fantasia Gel on wet hair. I use about  a golf ball sized clump. IDK why you're still getting frizzy hair after tieing it down with a scarf though. I generally don't tie mines down. I just make sure I brush the edges good.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 2, 2007)

What are you all using to make you curls "POP".  And what do you know BBD Glass? And how is Miss Jessie's products  really working on 4a/4b hair


----------



## Aussie (Aug 3, 2007)

Aussie said:


> hi!! what is a good clarifying shampoo? i currently use creme of nature shampoo and conditioner for moisture. its workin great


 

bumping thanks


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 3, 2007)

Aussie said:


> hi!! what is a good clarifying shampoo? i currently use creme of nature shampoo and conditioner for moisture. its workin great



I normally just use an ACV rinse. I have clarifying shampoo, but I havent used it in ages. In fact, I've had it a couple of years. It's by tresemme. I purchased it at Sally's.

http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1579242

http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=633363


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 3, 2007)

Aussie said:


> hi!! what is a good clarifying shampoo? i currently use creme of nature shampoo and conditioner for moisture. its workin great



I use V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey fellow 4's. I'm just here to proclaim I'm giving up curlygirl routines. I've been natural for about 2 1/2 years now....it is not working out and I need silicones. Lot's of them. I'm just gonna have to deal with it because my tangles are out of control even after doing all the things I've usually done to deal with them. I'm tired of spending 1/2 hour in the shower to detangle (a new development within the last couple of months. ) 

That's all


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Aug 3, 2007)

Devacurl line has worked well for me.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Aug 3, 2007)

gloomgeisha said:


> I trim my hair dry, normally after I've put it into a set of twists. I just nip the ends off every 6 months. (and I do mean "nip")


 
Same here....


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 3, 2007)

i make my own by taking black opaque stckings and cut crosswise,  real easy.  i like making them extra wide.  because when i first put it on i use it to lay down the front then i push it back when i arrive to work.  very easy




shortdub78 said:


> I have a question about headbands.  Where can I get the pantyhose head bands and how long was your TWA before you started adding accessories?  I think I may have an 1 1/2 inch or 2 inches, but I'm not sure if I will look right with headbands and stuff yet.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 3, 2007)

PrincessScorpion said:


> Devacurl line has worked well for me.


 

I second this motion!  I tried to co-wash with cheapies and it didnt; work, but once i tried the no poo an done condition:


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 3, 2007)

oh yeah the devacare line is awesome


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 3, 2007)

The last time I was completely natural I was a definite 4b with the occasional 4a spiral in there. I started using BT and now ALL my new growth ( about 16wks worth ) is in Tiiiiiiiiight little well defined (shocker!) spirals. They're so cute!  I can't help but wonder if I did a BC if they would stay?   I know the weight of longer hair can stretch the curl pattern, but it's not wavy at all - They're ringlets that look like the spring from inside a clicky pen. I'm either going to do a looooong transistion to natural at this point or texlax with protein to make my everyday dealings with my hair a bit simpler. 

To keep the ng in check I use lacio lacio - NTM silk touch - jojoba and coconut oil - and my own special mix of distilled water, veggie glycerin, aloe vera gel/juice and infusium21 moisturizing formula.

Have any 4a/b taken MSM? What affect did it have on your natural pattern? I heard it can relax the texture, and if that's true I might not even need to texlax -- yay!:bouncegre


----------



## CurleeDST (Aug 3, 2007)

MSM did nothing of the sort for me with my hair.  It made my skin baby smooth and soft though!




Soliel185 said:


> The last time I was completely natural I was a definite 4b with the occasional 4a spiral in there. I started using BT and now ALL my new growth ( about 16wks worth ) is in Tiiiiiiiiight little well defined (shocker!) spirals. They're so cute!  I can't help but wonder if I did a BC if they would stay?   I know the weight of longer hair can stretch the curl pattern, but it's not wavy at all - They're ringlets that look like the spring from inside a clicky pen. I'm either going to do a looooong transistion to natural at this point or texlax with protein to make my everyday dealings with my hair a bit simpler.
> 
> To keep the ng in check I use lacio lacio - NTM silk touch - jojoba and coconut oil - and my own special mix of distilled water, veggie glycerin, aloe vera gel/juice and infusium21 moisturizing formula.
> 
> Have any 4a/b taken MSM? What affect did it have on your natural pattern? I heard it can relax the texture, and if that's true I might not even need to texlax -- yay!:bouncegre


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 3, 2007)

Aussie said:


> bumping thanks


 
 I actually just saw a thread about using baking soda to clarify and a few people said they liked it better than the ACV - it's 2 tablespoons of baking soda to every 2 cups warm water. Shake in a bottle to desolve and then rub into scalp and hair. I haven't tried it yet but HTH


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 3, 2007)

PrincessScorpion said:


> Devacurl line has worked well for me.


THat's the one conditioner I haven't tried yet....I still have pj'ism  in my bones so maybe I'll order some

*Soliel185* I used msm for a while and I didn't get that effect either


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, I have learned that I can no longer apply products to my wet hair, My has to be slightly damp, like after I rinse I use my microfiber towel and that helps with my frizzies and makes my hair soft and then right after that I apply my products and that works like a charm.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 4, 2007)

NappyParadise said:


> Ok, I have learned that I can no longer apply products to my wet hair, My has to be slightly damp, like after I rinse I use my microfiber towel and that helps with my frizzies and makes my hair soft and then right after that I apply my products and that works like a charm.



Glad you found something that works for you....I find that applying products to wet hair doesn't do anything for me either, however I still apply my leave in conditioner on wet hair and just re-moisturize and seal after my hair has airdryed for a little....


----------



## Love_Goddess_Oshun (Aug 9, 2007)

Aussie said:


> bumping thanks



Aussie... that Baking Soda works wonders in terms of clarifying the hair.


----------



## MJ (Aug 9, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I actually just saw a thread about using baking soda to clarify and a few people said they liked it better than the ACV - *it's 2 tablespoons of baking soda to every 2 cups warm water*. Shake in a bottle to desolve and then rub into scalp and hair. I haven't tried it yet but HTH






That's too much baking soda. It could make your hair real hard. Motowngirl recommends using no more than 1 tbsp.


----------



## Love_Goddess_Oshun (Aug 9, 2007)

Kookie said:


> What are 4a/4b's using to slick their puffs back with?
> Regular gels don't seem to work for me?
> 
> OR
> ...




Kookie... I tend to have to use A LOT of product in order to hold the hair down.  I apply immediately after washing and applying leave-ins.  Most of the time, I do this in the evening so it has time to set, especially if I'm wearing a bun on top of my head. 

See pics below:


----------



## melodee (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my natural hair.  To me it isn't very difficult.  However, I find that I am more of a bohemian to others who think I'm making a statement. 

The statement is...it's my God given hair...dern it!!!


----------



## Meli (Sep 14, 2007)

czyfaith77 said:


> What are you all using to make you curls "POP". And what do you know BBD Glass? And how is Miss Jessie's products really working on 4a/4b hair


 

I'm piggybacking off of this question too.....
what products make the curlys 'Pop'?  Is it Jessie's Rockin Ringlets?---I've heard a little about this....I need to achieve a more defined curl w/o the frizz.  It starts off good and then looses the curl definition.  Please share...Thanks in advance


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 17, 2007)

I’m transitioning now, and I used to get my hair blown out, flat ironed and then trimmed, so I could have it all evenly straight.  I’m not sure what I’ll do once I’m natural (I’m currently texlaxed with bone straight ends—the last 2-3” are bone straight)!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anancy said:


> im struggling to keep it feeling soft and moisterised.
> 
> *What do you guys do to keep it moisterised.  I've noticed my hair is baby soft when i wash it (gawsh that's the best feeling) i just wish i could find a way to keep it feeling that soft when its in it's dry state.  Im thinking of making a spritz - do you guys have an suggestions?*



This is my problem too!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been natural for about 8 years in Dec/Jan.  I didn't start actually caring for my hair until late 2005.  

few random thoughts
-i find myself detangling ALOT in the shower 
(braiding it up before pooing then  before conditioning then while conditioning..blah blah)

-moisture is the key. something i'm reminding myself everyday

-stop letting people get scissor happy on you. watch them like a hawk. be a b****.  sorry I had to be frank.  esp with this topic.

-curl definition is over rated. 
 in the end you spend all this money on products  that say they enhance your curls but really don't. i'm learning to just embrace what you have.  amen.


----------



## remnant (Sep 25, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> This is my problem too!


 

This is what i use:

*My homemade moisTurizer mix is:*

Spring water and aloevera gel (150+150 ml )
+
oils(almond,avocado,olive,castor) 2 teaspoons for each oil
+
glycerin(60ml)
+
Le KaiR cholesterol (8 teaspoons)
+
Essential oil(ylang ylang or rosemary or lavender)
30 drops

*and i seal it with my oil mix*

*And my hair is soft soft soft*


----------



## Bublin (Sep 25, 2007)

I've also just realised that applying products to soaking wet hair is not what my hair wants.

It has taken me over a year to realise this.

I was wondering why the hell i couldn't get my hair into a ponytail after all this growth.  I then wrapped my hair in a towel after rinsing the conditioner out.

My hair was stretched but still damp.  I then applied all my leave-ins and for the first time a week ago i was able put this head of hair into a ponytail.

All the advice about putting gels into hair whilst soaking wet was doing me no good....infact i think my hair was breaking because of this.  

Put them on whilst the hair is damp - not soaking wet.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 25, 2007)

soun said:


> This is what i use:
> 
> *My homemade moisTurizer mix is:*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! and thanks for this recipe!


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Oct 1, 2007)

How are things going for you all???


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 1, 2007)

How's your hair going Bublin after the heat damage?  I haven't cut mine out, I just washed and conditioned at least twice already and the pieces have not reverted back yet.  I just spent all day yesterday, braiding my hair in individual extensions .  I can't be concerned with my hair for this month.  I have a big test to study for related to my job.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## SNyeema (Oct 1, 2007)

Bublin said:


> I've also just realised that applying products to soaking wet hair is not what my hair wants.
> 
> It has taken me over a year to realise this.
> 
> ...



I 2nd this motion. Took me a minute to figure that out too. Apply products to my hair while damp helps distribution and doesn't leave my hair dry.


----------



## SNyeema (Oct 1, 2007)

Bublin said:


> I've also just realised that applying products to soaking wet hair is not what my hair wants.
> 
> It has taken me over a year to realise this.
> 
> ...



I 2nd this motion. Took me a minute to figure that out too. Applying products to my hair while damp helps distribution and doesn't leave my hair dry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2007)

My hair is growing, but it is very hard to pick since it is really coily.  I only pick it when it is wet to do a puff or put some twists in.  It is soft, but because it is so coily, I have a hard time showing length.  I love the Qhemet products.  I love the heavy cream and the hydrating balm.  They really moisturize my hair dry or damp.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Oct 1, 2007)

I really feel that my hair has not been growning or that I haven't been able to retain any length. I plan to wear  twist until the end of the year. I plan to baggie and to oil my scalp every night. If I don't see any changes by the end of the month, I'll change my diet.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Oct 1, 2007)

How are you ladies trimming?   

Do you go to a salon or DIY?   

Trim while natural or straight?   

What type of scissors are you using?

I'm pretty sure I need a trim.   I still see straight hairs even though I BC'd  in May.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2007)

DeepBluSea said:


> How are you ladies trimming?
> 
> Do you go to a salon or DIY?
> 
> ...


 That might just be the texture of your hair.  I have straight hairs too.  I just trim them every once in awhile. I use some scissors I bought from Sally's.  I think they are made by Goody.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks shortdub.  Give me a little knowledge on hairboards and I can stress to the smallest detail.    I think I got my scissors from a BSS.   I don't know the name brand.  I'm worried about giving myself spilt ends.   Maybe I should buy a new, sharp pair.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay ladies. I need your help. I'm starting to get just a little irritated with my hair. I basically do a wng everyday because once I sleep on my hair, IT'S OVER!!!! And that is soooo time consuming. I usually just wet my hair and put conditioner in, then I shower, then I rinse most of the conditioner out. And that takes some time. Now, if I add DETANGLING to that mix, I will be in the shower for 30-40 minutes. 

I am now starting to miss straight hair because all I had to do was wrap at night, then unwrap in the morning. The most time spent on my hair was once a week washing, and flat ironing. What's a girl to do??

I still have short hair, so twists don't really look good to me. Twist-outs take WAAAAAY too long for me to do. And I REFUSE to PAY someone to do it. But, today I just realized I can pull my hair back into a REAL PUFF now. So, I'm excited about that. But, I'll still have to wet my puff in the morning. And if I just WET it, it won't have any more coils/curls. I HAVE to use conditioner in order for it to coil. Well, I wonder how it will look if I spray it with my conditioner mix, and add BTZ noodlehead cream?? Hmmm....I'll try that tomorrow. Any other advice??


----------



## 2cool4u (Oct 6, 2007)

Good day ladies. I wanted to know what do some of your do with your hair during the winter? What are some of the styles that you like to wear that works great for the cold? I'm not too sure what I want to do to my hair doing the winter. I'm thinking about either braids, stocking cap wig, or twists. I'm just not sure. Many thanks!!


----------



## naturaline (Oct 8, 2007)

2cool4u said:


> Good day ladies. I wanted to know what do some of your do with your hair during the winter? What are some of the styles that you like to wear that works great for the cold? I'm not too sure what I want to do to my hair doing the winter. I'm thinking about either braids, stocking cap wig, or twists. I'm just not sure. Many thanks!!



my hair does well when its twisted (on wet hair full of water and con). this is the style i wear most days.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 8, 2007)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. I need your help. I'm starting to get just a little irritated with my hair. I basically do a wng everyday because once I sleep on my hair, IT'S OVER!!!! And that is soooo time consuming. I usually just wet my hair and put conditioner in, then I shower, then I rinse most of the conditioner out. And that takes some time. Now, if I add DETANGLING to that mix, I will be in the shower for 30-40 minutes.
> 
> I am now starting to miss straight hair because all I had to do was wrap at night, then unwrap in the morning. The most time spent on my hair was once a week washing, and flat ironing. What's a girl to do??
> 
> I still have short hair, so twists don't really look good to me. Twist-outs take WAAAAAY too long for me to do. And I REFUSE to PAY someone to do it. But, today I just realized I can pull my hair back into a REAL PUFF now. So, I'm excited about that. But, I'll still have to wet my puff in the morning. And if I just WET it, it won't have any more coils/curls. I HAVE to use conditioner in order for it to coil. Well, I wonder how it will look if I spray it with my conditioner mix, and add BTZ noodlehead cream?? Hmmm....I'll try that tomorrow. Any other advice??


 
This is why i stopped WnG's everyday...too time consuming and i'm drip dripping all over the place.  Also at the end of the day my hare felt crispy dry - as if the products were diluted by the excessive water in my hair.

Now after i wash and shampoo i take out excess water with a towel.  Put my leave-in products on and put large twists in my hair.
Leave to air dry/overnight.
In the morning i take out the twists and seperate them/spread them out.  Put gel at the front and brush it smooth and put on a head band or whatever you want to do.
My hair gives the same effect as a WnG but its dry.
At night i just add a little leave-in and oil to seal and re-twist - i don't use a comb.
Breakage is also a lot less.


----------



## NaturaLei (Oct 12, 2007)

*Type 4B "nappy" checking in.  I'm working on my secong big chop and I will definitely be browsing this thread for advice.*


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 12, 2007)

Bublin said:


> This is why i stopped WnG's everyday...too time consuming and i'm drip dripping all over the place. Also at the end of the day my hare felt crispy dry - as if the products were diluted by the excessive water in my hair.
> 
> Now after i wash and shampoo i take out excess water with a towel. Put my leave-in products on and put large twists in my hair.
> Leave to air dry/overnight.
> ...


 
Your hair is about the length of mines. How long does it take you to do your twists??

I have figured out that if I sleep w/ a satin bonet at night, in the morning I can just gel the front down w/ a scarf, and spray the back with my conditioner mix. Once I spray, I just fluff my hair, and it's fine. So, I DON'T have to do wng's everyday anymore. I guess my hair has gotten long enough to do that now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't really care for my hair picked out right now.  I prefer the wash and go chunky shruken fro style right now.  Maybe I will like it when my hair gets bigger, I think some time next year? My hair is really coily so, it is kinda hard to get it to stretch when I pick it out and I'm to scary to really pick hard enough to pump my hair up.  I'm about three inches when stretched.  I can't wait for it to get longer.  I want to see how my texture will be once it get to neck or shoulder length.  I wonder will the coils stretch out or still be tight?


----------



## piscesdream (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello my natural and loving it sisters!!!! I just uploaded pictures. The relaxed, shedding excessively, after MTG damaged my scalp, long hair photo was taken 02/02/2006. The next photo is of me after I got totally fed up with relaxed hair and let my daughter cut it ALL off. I shampooed everyday with creme of nature extra moisturizing shampoo, and I slep in a satin bonnet at night, I never combed it until September 2007 to do two strand kinky twists in it with Organic root stimulator olive oil moisturizer. I could not believe how long it was. On my one year natural anniversary I was even more shocked when I decided to flat iron it with the sedu. Everybody at work wanted to touch it (we know) to see if it was weave.  I am going to shampoo it and condition it and go back to my TWA because I LOVE the FREEDOM, I am not ready to give that up for the time of straight and natural. I used Aveda Detox shampoo then the damage remedy treatment and then I sectioned it and put big plaits in it for it to dry over night. I am not good with a pressing comb. In the past I BURNED so much of my hair it had to be cut short. I didn't want to ruin my anniversary and hard work of getting my hair healthy. I read the reviews on sedu and whoa it is expensive..BUt worth every scent. I think I will order the aveda anti-humectant before I flatiron again. I know this is long but I needed to share my joy and excitement with sisters that have embraced our natural hair and can overlook the CRAZY stares and questions.


----------



## leovirgo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all! I'm a newbie that's been lurking almost a year now! Well I finally did the big chop and was wondering, how do you conditioner wash or cowash or cw or whatever it's called! Sorry for my ignorance, but I keep seeing this term and can't figure out what you do??


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi ladies. I'm a lurker trying to break out of my shyness. 
I have been trying to get natural off and on for about 4 years now. I am 4a/4b hair type. My hair is been dry and shedding. I have dandruff and my scalp has been sore with scabs. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I love the fullness of my hair when it was in transition,but then it turned on me. Any advice?


----------



## Twisties (Oct 14, 2007)

MACgirl2k2 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm a lurker trying to break out of my shyness.
> I have been trying to get natural off and on for about 4 years now. I am 4a/4b hair type. My hair is been dry and shedding.* I have dandruff and my scalp has been sore with scabs.* I don't know what I am doing wrong. I love the fullness of my hair when it was in transition,but then it turned on me. Any advice?


 
Welcome and I hope you get a solution.  

For the problem in bold, have you gone to a dermatologist?  Sometimes we need medical intervention for our scalp conditions.  

*Nizoral* shampoo might help in the meantime....just a thought.  I have used it for years for scalp issues, but it was originally prescribed to me by a doctor.  You can get it over the counter but it will be 1% solution instead of the stronger version with a higher dose that a doctor would give you.  Good luck.

I am natural 4a/b.


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Twisties!   I will check it out.


----------



## remnant (Oct 14, 2007)

leovirgo said:


> Hello all! I'm a newbie that's been lurking almost a year now! Well I finally did the big chop and was wondering, how do you conditioner wash or cowash or cw or whatever it's called! Sorry for my ignorance, but I keep seeing this term and can't figure out what you do??


 

Co wash or no poo is washing hair with a conditionner only!
It moisturises hair and softens it also! your hair will never be the same with this


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 14, 2007)

leovirgo said:


> Hello all! I'm a newbie that's been lurking almost a year now! Well I finally did the big chop and was wondering, how do you conditioner wash or cowash or cw or whatever it's called! Sorry for my ignorance, but I keep seeing this term and can't figure out what you do??



Use conditioner just like you would shampoo.  Many love VO5 or the Suave lines for simple co washings.  Also once you rinse it out you can put a little back in your head as a leave in if you don't have a leave in conditioner.

Welcome ladies to the natural hair care journey.  Just remember you are going to spend more time on the road of discovery about your hair than at the goals you want to obtain.  There are going to be mountains and valleys but just remember the trick is to keep going through them.  When you get discouraged just know that every single one of us have been there and it is alright to reach out to any of us in good times and in not so good times when dealing with your hair. I promise you it will be a character building experience.

Enjoy the journey and welcome!!!!


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 14, 2007)

Still at lost to find a product that gives  my hair some moisture.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 14, 2007)

seraphinelle said:


> Still at lost to find a product that gives  my hair some moisture.


Have you tried the Pantene Mask?


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 15, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:


> Have you tried the Pantene Mask?


 
No.

I haven't heard of it either.

How do you make adjustments for doing a DC, (assuming the pantene mask is a DC) without heat?


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 15, 2007)

seraphinelle said:


> No.
> 
> I haven't heard of it either.
> 
> How do you make adjustments for doing a DC, (assuming the pantene mask is a DC) without heat?


 It is. You can leave it on longer.I will find the thread about it and bump it for you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 15, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:


> It is. You can leave it on longer.I will find the thread about it and bump it for you.



I put a plastic cap on and leave it in for an hour or so.


----------



## leovirgo (Oct 21, 2007)

Just want to say thanks for the co wash definition! I'll attempt it soon...


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Nov 26, 2007)

This thread is great!  Good tips.  What do some of you ladies do at night with your hair?  I clarify or Co-Wash my hair then put it braids. I use Miss Jessies Buttercream or ORS Carrot cream.


----------



## tt8 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am making some adjustments to my regimen since its getting colder but here is what has been working for me...

 I wash 4xweek in cornrows w/ Aveda DR or Kenra Moisturizing Condish
 I deep condition atleast 2 x week with Kenra Nourishing Conditioner
After i towel dry (dab) my hair, I apply Salerm 21...
(changing this to Giovani Direct Leave-In due to convenience, if I find Salerm at a local bss I will b on it again)
I apply TIGI Ego Boost (to my very ends)
Apply African Royale braid sheen
Seal with Jamaican Black Castor Oil

on 4th day I undo braids n put them in sections and do normal routine and rebraid after.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 26, 2007)

Ladies, I co-washed tonight for the first time! I used Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Mask for my co-wash and then I followed up with the Serum and finally, some twists for the night.

I used the Triple Moisture Leave-In Cream for my leave-in. My hair totally twist better with this, plus over time (like 2-3 days), no tangles or breakage.

I'll co-wash every day this week and let you know how my hair turns out next Monday


----------



## LisaLis330 (Nov 27, 2007)

HELLO LADIES!!!!!! Congrats to my fellow Naps!!!!

I don't have any advice to share at the moment, but I'm sure I will.

I'm a little new to LHCF and to being an 'open' natural gal. I say 'open' because I hid my natural hair for soooo long underneath wigs.

Today I'm proud to say, that I LOVE my hair! It can be uncooperative at times, but that's when I fro it, and keep it moving! I'm really just experimenting with different products, seeing what my hair responds to. I have some staple prods that I use frequently. I think my biggest problem is keeping my shine with ultra thick hair. 

At any rate.....I love my hair, is stress free for the most part, I can run my fingers through my twists and go!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 27, 2007)

well I did the co-wash last night, so far so good. I just don't want more harm done than good. My natural hair tangles and breaks off in little knots.

Plus, I can pull strands out. I'm assuming that's shedding right?


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone have picks of what a 4 a/b texture looks like texlaxed? I wonder what the curl pattern looks like this way in a WNG vs completely natural. TIA!


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Nov 29, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> Does anyone have picks of what a 4 a/b texture looks like texlaxed? I wonder what the curl pattern looks like this way in a WNG vs completely natural. TIA!


 

http://public.fotki.com/Sqrpio/a_qurly_journey/post_chopright070305.html

her....

also your VERY pretty


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 15, 2007)

I am 4a/b natural.. I just got a trim Hope it was for the best!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hidden_Angel said:


> http://public.fotki.com/Sqrpio/a_qurly_journey/post_chopright070305.html
> 
> her....
> 
> also your VERY pretty


 

Thank you!  (Sorry so late I just re-found this thread!)


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 15, 2007)

I just started using FOTE Aloe Vera gel for my wash n' go and I like it a lot  ....any other naturals using this product?


----------



## sepiaamor (Jan 3, 2008)

Just getting used to my own hair; and thank you fro this forum. Transitioned is like 5 years ago for me, although I did get a soft perm 2 years ago for a wedding. Since then it's been braids, braids, braids. And today I took them out; with no intention of putting them back in, to see beautiful neck length hair that is FULL So I chi ironed it and WOWI got har!!!

So thank you in advance and I look forward to my next project: twist out jusing miss jessies buttercreme.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 3, 2008)

sepiaamor said:


> Just getting used to my own hair; and thank you fro this forum. Transitioned is like 5 years ago for me, although I did get a soft perm 2 years ago for a wedding. Since then it's been braids, braids, braids. And today I took them out; with no intention of putting them back in, to see beautiful neck length hair that is FULL So I chi ironed it and WOWI got har!!!
> 
> So thank you in advance and I look forward to my next project: twist out jusing miss jessies buttercreme.


 
I'm curious, even though you are natural, why did you feel the need to get a soft perm for you wedding?

Were you pressured? Because I was going to be in a bridesmaid in my soror's wedding and her then fiance asked her if I was going to get my hair permed in time for the wedding 

Needless to say, I was incredibly hurt and disgusted. Even though I still love being natural, I was wearing puffs at the time. And for him to think that I wouldn't style my hair in a way that was beautiful. It was hurtful.


----------



## santwon (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, ava, I'm sorry to hear that. Usually it's just the bridezillas who are worried. I'd be hurt too if the groom (not EVEN your soror/friend/cousin) asked the bride-to-be if your hair would be permed in time for the wedding. Like your hair GOAL is to upset him. Wow...

Anyways, Hi, I'm Santwon...I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 3, 2008)

santwon said:


> wow, ava, I'm sorry to hear that. Usually it's just the bridezillas who are worried. I'd be hurt too if the groom (not EVEN your soror/friend/cousin) asked the bride-to-be if your hair would be permed in time for the wedding. Like your hair GOAL is to upset him. Wow...
> 
> Anyways, Hi, I'm Santwon...I just wanted to say hello.


 
Hello!

I think it's because, regardless of what some of us might think, the ladies here on LCHF are the exception, not the rule. And to be honest, depending on the community, we are not even look as the example.

I'm telling you, still to this day, most AA are still not comfortable with women with natural hair. And it really depends on your hair type too.

For example, guys like the 3a or 3b chick who's natural. But alot of them are not feeling a 4b or 4c type chick. I mean let's be real, a 3a Afro is alot different from a 4b Afro. 

I'm telling ya'll. When I was on line for my sorority, some of the "sisters" almost did not want to take me because I had an afro puff. And my hair isn't even what they called, "nappy". I don't even have coarse hair. I don't have 3a or 3b hair, but I didn't have the hair they thought I had.

But because it was in a afro puff, they still couldn't see the true texture. They were just looking at the ends of the hair that puffed up. 

Now that I'm older, and for some freakish reason, my hair has gotten straighter. Now I get the "you ain't natural" comments. From sorors, from "naturals", from dark-skinned women, it's driving me crazy.

I don't even know what type I am? First I was too natural. Now I'm not natural enough. On top of that, I got this super soft hair that STILL won't go past the neck 

Sorry for the rant. I'm just so sick and upset over this.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 3, 2008)

I texlaxed on new years with the protein barrier method. So far so good. If anyone wants details let me know - it actually went pretty well and I was surprised by the outcome. I don't have any pics but I will soon - I'm buying a new camera.


----------



## carrie (Jan 3, 2008)

Soliel, I'd be interested.


----------



## sepiaamor (Jan 4, 2008)

oh the pressure to conform.  Well those days are long gone. The hair Almighty God gave me is just fine and if they don't like it, TOUGH

That said, yes, I'd like to know more about your texlax with barrier. IMHO sounds a lot like a soft perm; just enough chem to loosen the curl but not break the bond and the barrier is to avoid over processing?


----------



## tt8 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a 4b natural with tiny spiral coils and I need some help. I've got my co-wash game down and moisture in check but I still encouter freaking shedding and tangles. Here is my regimen. Please help me find my culprit. I really believe that it shouldn't dry in its shrunken state, ie, no air drying it needs to be in braids or rollerset to stretch. I started a thread "is being natural doing more harm than good" because even after all that, I really don't know.
(ps...the following is not too much moisture for my hair, it is dry otherwise)
co-wash 3-4x a week ( I tried less my hair hated it)... I do this while in home-made not tight cornrows
I dc 2x a week
I oil rinse
I moisturize 2x daily 
I comb my hair once a week
a S#!+ load of shedding

I am kinda thinking I should chalk it up and get a texlax.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I am a 4b natural with tiny spiral coils and I need some help. I've got my co-wash game down and moisture in check but I still encouter freaking shedding and tangles. Here is my regimen. Please help me find my culprit. I really believe that it shouldn't dry in its shrunken state, ie, no air drying it needs to be in braids or rollerset to stretch. I started a thread "is being natural doing more harm than good" because even after all that, I really don't know.
> (ps...the following is not too much moisture for my hair, it is dry otherwise)
> co-wash 3-4x a week ( I tried less my hair hated it)... I do this while in home-made not tight cornrows
> I dc 2x a week
> ...


 
Is this your first year focusing on your hair? I shed 3-4 times more in the winter than I do in the summer - it's my hairs natural life cycle. That might be what you are dealing with. Personally, I don't sweat shedding - it's like the trees losing their leaves - the old dying and making way for the new. If the shedding is so bad that your hair starts thinning, that's another thing. Just to give you an idea -  I'm taking my hair down (it's been in two strand twists for two weeks) this weekend - I'll save all the hair that comes out, and take a pic, to give you an idea of just how much hair I shed, and my siggy shows how much I still have attached to my head. 

I don't see any clarifying in there - with the frequency of your co-washing and DC'ing, I think you would need one at least twice a month, it order to keep buildup on your hair and scalp on the low. 

Do you do any scalp massages/scritching on your scalp? Stimulating the scalp can often help reduce shedding. 

As far as the tangles go - how well are you detangling your hair when you are combing it once a week? With conditioner in it, and fully detangled, you SHOULD be able to 'stretch' your hair out with your fingers, and comb a rattail comb straight through it. I've started using a denman (on precombed, conditioner soaked hair) and it's pulled SO much more shed hair out - I've been using it for about a month (or two, I lose track of time), and my rate of tangles has gone WAY down...

Another trick to help lessen tangles - put your cornrows in WHILE the 'combing' conditioner is still in your hair, then rinse your hair out very, very, very, very well. That will help insure that your hair is 'untangled' as possible. 

Taking down the cornrows with conditioner in your hair is a good idea, too - increases slip, reduces stress. 

I hope some of that helps...


----------



## A_NYRican (Jan 4, 2008)

Currently I am going into my second month of transitioning from relaxer to natural. I believe I have type4 hair but I am not truly sure. To deal with the new growth I have been putting whole milk yogurt on my hair alone and then co-wash or when I dc. This seems to relax the curl a bit and makes my hair more manageable. When I dc, I rinse with AV and warm water. This has stopped some of the breakage and shedding that I experienced. I have always dc'd so I don't think that's it. I believe the yogurt is helping in this area.


----------



## carrie (Jan 4, 2008)

those with a TWA, how do you keep it looking good on a daily basis? I recently did the BC and unless its cornrowed, my hair is a PITA. It looks good after a fresh wash and DC but when I go to bed after putting on my satin scarf for protection, its a matted mess in the morning. Its cold so cowash everyday is out of the question.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2008)

carrie said:


> those with a TWA, how do you keep it looking good on a daily basis? I recently did the BC and unless its cornrowed, my hair is a PITA. It looks good after a fresh wash and DC but when I go to bed after putting on my satin scarf for protection, its a matted mess in the morning. Its cold so cowash everyday is out of the question.


 
Hrrm. I would try spritizing it REAL GOOD with a 1/2 water 1/2 conditioner mix in the morning, and fluffing/arranging it that way. 

No matter the temp, I was always a good one for leaving the house with wet hair, though.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 4, 2008)

4b Natural checking in:
Once a week I put castor oil on my hair
Wash in 4 braids
Condition
Detangle and braid my hair in about 12-16 braids
I apply castor oil or avocado butter to my ends and put sulfur 8 on my scalp

1-3 times a week I wash and condition while in the braids and apply castor oil or avocado butter to my ends.

I deep condition once a month.

Every 6 months I get my hair pressed, flatironed, and trimmed.  Q


----------



## Soliel185 (Jan 4, 2008)

sepiaamor said:


> oh the pressure to conform.  Well those days are long gone. The hair Almighty God gave me is just fine and if they don't like it, TOUGH
> 
> That said, yes, I'd like to know more about your texlax with barrier. IMHO sounds a lot like a soft perm; just enough chem to loosen the curl but not break the bond and the barrier is to avoid over processing?


 

Yes - I got the idea from a thread on here about the Curve Silkner Secret. Alot of ladies add protein to the relaxer - or oil. But alot of texlaxers have problems with run-off further straightening previously texlaxed hair and not being able to get consistant results. So I basically sprayed all my hair liberally with Jheri Redding 100% Natural Protein and allowed that to dry. They applied relaxer for set time, rinsed and applied reconstructor for 5 mins - rinsed and neutralized/condtioned. The protein forms a barrier by reinforcing the protein bonds in your hair strands, so it isn't allowed to fully straighten. This means that you can allow the relaxer to process fully ( instead of washing it off early which can lead to frizz or underprocessing for some) and still retain curl pattern. My hair still has most of the volume of my natural, but is much softer/silkier, and I can easily flatten it with water where as before water made it shrink. I will wash this weekend and get pics on my camera phone.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am natural and have been for most of my life, only permed about 4-5 years.  It's only recently that I really cared very much about my hair, though.  I was the queen of the afro puff.  My old regimen (if it can be called that) was to wash, condition, and detangle with a pick once a week and throw in a puff or twists.

Not too much has changed except I'm trying to detangle less because it's too dang stressful. Because of detangling woes I cut 1/2 my hair off twice.  Like, right in the middle of a detangling session I just grabbed some scissors in the kitchen and started cutting my hair off.  I'm trying to learn how to stress myself out less so I can keep my hair, and this means detangling less frequently.

I can get away pretty easily with only touching a comb once every two weeks.  After washing and detangling, I put twists in.  A week later I wash again, with the twists still in, and leave them to dry.  The next day I undo the twists and wear a twistout for week.  Both twists and twistouts can be styled if you have enough hair and enough styling skills.  I'm lacking at least one of these, not sure which.  Anyway, I'm going to try to extend it another week by doing the following.  Before washing my hair, band the hair with those small soft ponytail holders all over.  I think I will have at least 15 sections and at least 3 holders on each section.  Hmm, better go buy some more of those bands. They're only 99 cents at the BSS for about 20 of them.  Anyway. Band all the hair and wash it like that.  Leave the bands on until the hair dries.  Once I fluff it out, this should give me a chunky fro look that I may or may not put into a puff.

The reasoning behind all this, as someone on another forum was so kind to tell me, is that you try to avoid having hair that is both loose and wet at the same time so your hair doesn't get tangled.  Wet hair is okay as long as it's twisted or braided.  Loose hair is okay as long as it doesn't get wet.  While hair is loose you also avoid water-based moisturizers and just use oils if you want something.  The closest you get to actually detangling is when you take the protective style down, your fingers are coated with oil and you separate the hair out into a fro look and at this point your shed hair should come out easily. The person who told me this hasn't used a comb in her hair for over a year and her hair looks fine, just like every other natural head of hair.  She doesn't have to detangle because she doesn't let her hair get tangled.  I'm trying to follow this idea for at least 3-4 week chunks at a time.

Oh, I'm 4b with 8-9" all around.

As for trims, I don't straighten my hair so I'm not worried about getting a perfectly even trim.  Natural shrinkage hides most unevenness.  If I feel the need to trim my ends, I'll just dust off a little bit off the ends of each of my twists.


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Feb 2, 2008)

carrie said:


> those with a TWA, how do you keep it looking good on a daily basis? I recently did the BC and unless its cornrowed, my hair is a PITA. It looks good after a fresh wash and DC but when I go to bed after putting on my satin scarf for protection, its a matted mess in the morning. Its cold so cowash everyday is out of the question.



How about baggying at night to retain moisture?  I recently bc'ed and i'm still learning, but I spritz with ater in the morning and follow up with Karen's Body beautiful Hair Milk or Miss Jessie's baby butter cream and my hair holds up pretty well.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 3, 2008)

I normally cut my hair on dry and wet hair.  However, I am going to stop cutting wet and blow dry then cut.  When I cut wet and on dry hair (without blowing out) I tend to snip away and in no time cut WAY too much hair. 



Divalicious said:


> I would like to know when you ladies get haircuts, do you have it done on dry or wet hair?


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi ladies I'm glad this thread is here.  I am working at getting to know my hair in its natural state and getting it healthy. After many attempts at trying to go natural I have finally got the hang of it. It is growing so fast and its taking more product to do it-I have extreemly thick hair. To my suprise I have had so many complements on it. I have discovered that I have 3 textures the majority of it is 4a, with patches of 4b and strangely a couple of 3c strands.


----------



## justNikki (Feb 26, 2008)

It's crazy to me to come to a natural support thread and read reviews of a relaxer.  There are 50-11 million threads on here re: relaxers, can we just have a couple of threads that are still solely devoted to promoting/supporting natural hair and those that CHOOSE to stay natural?


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Feb 27, 2008)

maibaby said:


> It's crazy to me to come to a natural support thread and read reviews of a relaxer.  There are 50-11 million threads on here re: relaxers, can we just have a couple of threads that are still solely devoted to promoting/supporting natural hair and those that CHOOSE to stay natural?



^^I agree...
That's because people think that if you texlax your hair or put a silkner in your hair and it loosens your curl, you are still natural


----------



## felicia (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm really getting frustrated with my hair. I do wash and gos all the time, but my just hair ends up getting really tangled and breaks off. I never dealt with breakage before. Anyway, would this be a good idea:
Wash 1 or 2xs per week
deep condition each time
keep hair braided in plaits between washes
use coconut oil or MHC Sophia's Grease in between

Grr, I feel completely lost and like I don't know what I'm doing since I've never worked with my natural hair before. I'm starting to regret my decision and really miss my long hair. Are there any good natural books out there you guys rec?


----------



## anon123 (Mar 3, 2008)

felicia said:


> I'm really getting frustrated with my hair. I do wash and gos all the time, but my just hair ends up getting really tangled and breaks off. I never dealt with breakage before. Anyway, would this be a good idea:
> Wash 1 or 2xs per week
> deep condition each time
> keep hair braided in plaits between washes
> ...



I think if you were going to try out that routine you posted, your results would be great.  I can't speak for the DC, because I don't do it, or don't do it consistently.  I can't keep my hair braided all the time, restless hair syndrome.  But it's wearing the wash and gos all the time that are giving you tangles.  I've recently decided that I will do wash and gos but I will save them for special occasions only.  So you might want to cut back on those wash and gos.  Try detangling your hair after washing and cornrowing or flat twisting or twisting it up for a week.  Wait 1 week to wash it, if it doesn't bother you.  Then see if you notice a difference in the tangles.  And come back and report to us about it!

NappyWomyn, did you save that pic of your shed hair from the 2 weeks of twists like you promised?  Man, if my non-hair friends could read this, they would think I'm some kind of hair perv.  Hmm, maybe I am.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting this 
ok somethings I do,  these pics were all taken within this week

the 1 st picture,
 My hair was blown dry, then flat ironed.
The 2nd 
after I straighted it I did a french braid
the 3rd pic 
is just a wash and go with a head band
the last picture, 
I cornrolled my hair when it was wet. 
Not cute corns either real scary looking, I left my hair braided over night.

Then I took the braids out this morning, 
I lightly combed it with a wide tooth comb and just added a headband.
It makes my fro look bigger.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 3, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> NappyWomyn, did you save that pic of your shed hair from the 2 weeks of twists like you promised? Man, if my non-hair friends could read this, they would think I'm some kind of hair perv. Hmm, maybe I am.


 
 Danngone it, I sure didn't!!!  Totally forgot about it, I did - it was a smaller ball this week, too!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 3, 2008)

4AB checking in!

I'm loving my hair these days. I'm still experimenting, but I've been wearing my fro the past few days. 

I cowash every other day now, and deep condition once per week. I detangle with my Denman, which is a miracle product. 

I can't say I've had any real issues, but I know that will change as my hair gets longer.

For the person who asked how to kep a TWA looking fresh, I find that spritzing with water helps greatly. After that, I get some gel on my fingers and kind or pick out the ends, then twist the very ends to give them some curl. All of that takes 5 minutes or so at most.


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Mar 4, 2008)

What do you ladies do for dryness? Have any suggestions? I normally do a wash and go. I use Panteen Hydra Curls, Paul Mitchell the conditioner, some Scurl,IC gel the blue one... If I don't have to to cowash then I spray water on my hair and then spray 3-4 pumps of SCurl and where a scarf. My hair feels good when I wet it but once it drys it feels dry. I also wonder if its just the texture of my coils?


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

Divalicious said:


> I would like to know when you ladies get haircuts, do you have it done on dry or wet hair?


 
I clip my own ends, usually on dry hair every 6 months. I twist my hair in medium to small twists and I cut about a 1/2 (sometimes 1) inch off depending on the condition of my hair.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleanheart25 said:


> What do you ladies do for dryness? Have any suggestions? I normally do a wash and go. I use Panteen Hydra Curls, Paul Mitchell the conditioner, some Scurl,IC gel the blue one... If I don't have to to cowash then I spray water on my hair and then spray 3-4 pumps of SCurl and where a scarf. My hair feels good when I wet it but once it drys it feels dry. I also wonder if its just the texture of my coils?


 
I went to a natural hair salon last week with my mom, who has really thick  hair that gets really dry. After washing her hair, I noticed that the Stylist put the moisturizer and leave in conditioner on sopping wet hair. 

I thought it was kinda weird, so I asked her why she did it that way...She told me that the hair shaft is most able to absorb moisture while it is dripping wet and she was able to ensure that the product(s) is evenly distributed throughout the hair while it is sopping wet.

It worked wonders for my mom's hair...it was so soft! The next day, I tried it with great results...maybe it will work for you too


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleanheart25 said:


> What do you ladies do for dryness? Have any suggestions? I normally do a wash and go. I use Panteen Hydra Curls, Paul Mitchell the conditioner, some Scurl,IC gel the blue one... If I don't have to to cowash then I spray water on my hair and then spray 3-4 pumps of SCurl and where a scarf. My hair feels good when I wet it but once it drys it feels dry. I also wonder if its just the texture of my coils?


 
Make sure you seal in the moisture with an oil or butter.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

Kookie said:


> Yeah.....I think it's been stated that that gel is "bad".....
> Is it flaky too?
> 
> 
> ...


 

I use Fantasia IC Gel and Jam (with the red cap)...I loved it when I had a perm and I love it still....  I had problems with frizz too, if my Gel doesn't work, my gel always does


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

MJ said:


> That's too much baking soda. It could make your hair real hard. Motowngirl recommends using no more than 1 tbsp.


 
I agree, I use 1 tbsp for every 2cups of warm water. Then I put two tablespoons of ACV in 3 cups of water with 2 drops of rosemary oil and a splash of honey and I'm good to go.

Oh, before I do this, I wet my hair and put a cheap conditioner on just to open the hair shaft. I rinse that out....then I clarify with the ACV


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks LadyKaypnyc/Sunshine0801!

I will try your suggestions! 

LadyK-you scared me I was literally watching your youtube videos and came here and saw your post! LOL


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

Meli said:


> I'm piggybacking off of this question too.....
> what products make the curlys 'Pop'? Is it Jessie's Rockin Ringlets?---I've heard a little about this....I need to achieve a more defined curl w/o the frizz. It starts off good and then looses the curl definition. Please share...Thanks in advance


 

Here's My technique:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=Uq0JZkZsvz4&feature=user
http://youtube.com/watch?v=deLEMO41NLA&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=I6nQy6FMoYA&feature=related


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cleanheart25 said:


> Thanks LadyKaypnyc/Sunshine0801!
> 
> I will try your suggestions!
> 
> LadyK-you scared me I was literally watching your youtube videos and came here and saw your post! LOL


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> This is my problem too!


 

I mix 4oz of Pure Veggie Glycerine w/ 4oz  (sometimes 5) of water, with 5 drops of Shea Butter Oil, 5 Drops of Peppermint Oil, 5 Drops of Grapeseed oil...(the types of oils changed though, but these are in my current mix) with 2 tablespoons of honey.

If I'm not using that, I use Soft Sheen Carson's StaySoftFro...I love that stuff


----------



## dlove (Mar 4, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> I went to a natural hair salon last week with my mom, who has really thick hair that gets really dry. After washing her hair, *I noticed that the Stylist put the moisturizer and leave in conditioner *on sopping wet hair.
> 
> I thought it was kinda weird, so I asked her why she did it that way...She told me that the hair shaft is most able to absorb moisture while it is dripping wet and she was able to ensure that the product(s) is evenly distributed throughout the hair while it is sopping wet.
> 
> It worked wonders for my mom's hair...it was so soft! The next day, I tried it with great results...maybe it will work for you too


 
What moisturizer and leave in did she use?


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Ladies!!  LOL Does using henna losen the curl pattern some in 4a/b hair? I want to try it when I take my braids out!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 4, 2008)

dlove said:


> What moisturizer and leave in did she use?


 

She used her own products...When I tried her method I used Redken Leave In Detangling Cream and as a Moisturizer I used Shea Moisture's Leave in Shea Butter creme...


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 4, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Hey Ladies!!  LOL Does using henna losen the curl pattern some in 4a/b hair? I want to try it when I take my braids out!!


 
I find that henna makes my hair - hang more. It's sleeker, somehow. I can't really say its reduced the curl,  but it's reduced the 'poof'


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 5, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I find that henna makes my hair - hang more. It's sleeker, somehow. I can't really say its reduced the curl, but it's reduced the 'poof'


 
Thanx nappywomyn!! What is your procedure for using henna? Can you pm me your reply?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 5, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Thanx nappywomyn!! What is your procedure for using henna? Can you pm me your reply?


 
Sure thing - it's in your inbox!


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok. I am full of questions!!  What is shingling? Does it work on 4 a/b natural hair for curl definition?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 5, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Ok. I am full of questions!!  What is shingling? Does it work on 4 a/b natural hair for curl definition?


 
Shingling is for natural 4a/b hair - it's a technique that Ms. Jessies - that's the name of the salon - does to give naturals a 'curl'. I've heard you can do it at home, but it's pretty time consuming. You should be able to do a search on that, too.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 5, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Ok. I am full of questions!!  What is shingling? Does it work on 4 a/b natural hair for curl definition?





nappywomyn said:


> Shingling is for natural 4a/b hair - it's a technique that Ms. Jessies - that's the name of their salon - does to give naturals a 'curl'. I've heard you can do it at home, but it's pretty time consuming. You should be able to do a search on that, too.



Delitefulmane, here is the link for you. http://www.missjessies.com/shingling101.htm


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 7, 2008)

THANX FNGGRANT!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 8, 2008)

seraphinelle said:


> No.
> 
> I haven't heard of it either.
> 
> How do you make adjustments for doing a DC, (assuming the pantene mask is a DC) without heat?


 
I wrap saran wrap around my head, then I cover it with a large rag that I let sit under really hot water...I recently learned that you can wet the rag with cold water and put it in the microwave for 1 min to heat it.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi!!! 

I just BCed Friday and I've read this entire thread! Thanks for this...i was starting to feel swamped among all the relaxed heads. 

My TWA is about 3inches or so and I'm looking for some styles to do with that. 

LadyKPnyc I LOVE your videos  I've learned so much from you keep up the GREAT work.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 12, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I just BCed Friday and I've read this entire thread! Thanks for this...i was starting to feel swamped among all the relaxed heads.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!



Welcome to the

Thanks for watching my vids Girl!!!


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 14, 2008)

This thread brought tears to my eyes. I'm about to read allllllll through this! I love this place!


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 14, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> This thread brought tears to my eyes. I'm about to read allllllll through this! I love this place!


 
Hi naturalgurl!  I'm about to read through all of this too.  I'm glad there's a thread like this.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 14, 2008)

What do you natural heads do when you go to someone else to prevent them from ripping through your naps?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 14, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> What do you natural heads do when you go to someone else to prevent them from ripping through your naps?


 
 I don't go? 

Seriously, I haven't been to someone else in ages, because I REALLY don't feel like going through the hassle of finding someone, going in ffor a consultation, making an appt., going to the salon, waiting for however long, and THEN having to get out of the chair with soaking wet hair because I refuse to tolerate how s/he's treating my hair? 

:eyeroll: 

I've wanted extensions for danngone near two years, and I won't have them until I can put them in myself. *sigh*


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome wagon Ladykpnyc! 

WooHoo NaturalGirl, glad to see you and your lovely locs made it.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 19, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> What do you natural heads do when you go to someone else to prevent them from ripping through your naps?


 
I wouldn't go either...I've been vocal about my hair recently.  I think I just finally realized that I was an adult and i have to look out for me and mine now. Lol

You could comb it out yourself before you go I guess...and take your own combs...


----------



## nursenappy (Mar 21, 2008)

I was referred to a stylist.  I called her on the phone and let her know I was natural and I needed a press and curl.  She was super friendly on the phone.  I thought I was going to a place of business because of the business card I had.  When I went there, it was an apartment.  That was cool, I will get more personal service.  *WRONG, *when I knocked on the door she said rulely, it's not 4 o'clock yet but you can come in.  *IT WAS 3:55*.  She did not say hello. how are you, nice to meet you.  Ok so she doesn't like small talk cool.  Her body language showed that she had a attitude or just in a bad mood (PMS).  The 2nd thing she said to me is I am an instructor.  *WOW, *I thought to myself, know wonder these beauticians don't care, cause people like you are teaching them.  Ok so she is an instuctor, she will want to know about my hair history and hair goals.  Just like a doctor would want to know about your history and things you are attemping to do to correct any health issues*.   WRONG * she was quiet as a mouse,  I was scared to say anything lol.  She comb my hair like I had a fresh prem, I am a 4b natural.  I don't believe stylist know how to handle natural hair.  If you can't do something, why just not say so.  Is money worth your reputation.  But I guess reputation don't mean much as I seen the minutue I walked in the door.  She had to be the worst I have been to.  I quit relaxing 3 years ago and I wanted to get it pressed to see some lenght and the condition of my hair.  This *INSTRUCTOR,  *couldn't press her way out of a paper bag.  I felt really bad that I paid my money to be treated this way.  I felt bad for letting someone else abuse my hair that I bady everyday.  I felt bad that my hair look worst when I walked out then it did when I walked in.


----------



## Kookie (Mar 21, 2008)

{BiB} Finding MySelf said:


> I wouldn't go either...I've been vocal about my hair recently. I think I just finally realized that I was an adult and i have to look out for me and mine now. Lol
> 
> *You could comb it out yourself before you go I guess...and take your own combs...*


 
I was thinking of doing this before I went to someone for the first time!!!
That way....all they have to do is concentrate on the styling of the hair--which is what most of them are good at any way (versus the health of the hair).


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 21, 2008)

nursenappy said:


> I was referred to a stylist.  I called her on the phone and let her know I was natural and I needed a press and curl.  She was super friendly on the phone.  I thought I was going to a place of business because of the business card I had.  When I went there, it was an apartment.  That was cool, I will get more personal service.  *WRONG, *when I knocked on the door she said rulely, it's not 4 o'clock yet but you can come in.  *IT WAS 3:55*.  She did not say hello. how are you, nice to meet you.  Ok so she doesn't like small talk cool.  Her body language showed that she had a attitude or just in a bad mood (PMS).  The 2nd thing she said to me is I am an instructor.  *WOW, *I thought to myself, know wonder these beauticians don't care, cause people like you are teaching them.  Ok so she is an instuctor, she will want to know about my hair history and hair goals.  Just like a doctor would want to know about your history and things you are attemping to do to correct any health issues*.   WRONG * she was quiet as a mouse,  I was scared to say anything lol.  She comb my hair like I had a fresh prem, I am a 4b natural.  I don't believe stylist know how to handle natural hair.  If you can't do something, why just not say so.  Is money worth your reputation.  But I guess reputation don't mean much as I seen the minutue I walked in the door.  She had to be the worst I have been to.  I quit relaxing 3 years ago and I wanted to get it pressed to see some lenght and the condition of my hair.  This *INSTRUCTOR,  *couldn't press her way out of a paper bag.  I felt really bad that I paid my money to be treated this way.  I felt bad for letting someone else abuse my hair that I bady everyday.  I felt bad that my hair look worst when I walked out then it did when I walked in.




WOW.....im speachless. I feel for you.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 21, 2008)

Mrs Jones is finally posting here!!!!

My story - is in my fotki.

Howdy!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 21, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> What do you natural heads do when you go to someone else to prevent them from ripping through your naps?


 

I do my own hair.

If I have to go to someone - My hair is straightened out - no matter what - I don't even let my mom comb my hair. She does not have a clue.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 21, 2008)

nursenappy said:


> I was referred to a stylist. I called her on the phone and let her know I was natural and I needed a press and curl. She was super friendly on the phone. I thought I was going to a place of business because of the business card I had. When I went there, it was an apartment. That was cool, I will get more personal service. *WRONG, *when I knocked on the door she said rulely, it's not 4 o'clock yet but you can come in. *IT WAS 3:55*. She did not say hello. how are you, nice to meet you. Ok so she doesn't like small talk cool. Her body language showed that she had a attitude or just in a bad mood (PMS). The 2nd thing she said to me is I am an instructor. *WOW, *I thought to myself, know wonder these beauticians don't care, cause people like you are teaching them. Ok so she is an instuctor, she will want to know about my hair history and hair goals. Just like a doctor would want to know about your history and things you are attemping to do to correct any health issues*. WRONG *she was quiet as a mouse, I was scared to say anything lol. She comb my hair like I had a fresh prem, I am a 4b natural. I don't believe stylist know how to handle natural hair. If you can't do something, why just not say so. Is money worth your reputation. But I guess reputation don't mean much as I seen the minutue I walked in the door. She had to be the worst I have been to. I quit relaxing 3 years ago and I wanted to get it pressed to see some lenght and the condition of my hair. This *INSTRUCTOR, *couldn't press her way out of a paper bag. I felt really bad that I paid my money to be treated this way. I felt bad for letting someone else abuse my hair that I bady everyday. I felt bad that my hair look worst when I walked out then it did when I walked in.


 
I'm sorry that happened to you. That's why I just can't have anyone else do my hair.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 21, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> What do you natural heads do when you go to someone else to prevent them from ripping through your naps?


 
I don't go to salons anymore because they LOVE to rip through my hair. I learned my lesson a long time ago. The only hands that will be up in these naps are MINE.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys!! Im back...with more questions!!  What do you all put on your hair after you wash it and are about to dry it to prevent it from becoming crunchy? I applied ORS Oil Moisturizer and then castor oil and used the banding method. My hair was sort of soft but I know that it could have been softer. PLease help!!


----------



## Chromia (Mar 29, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Hey guys!! Im back...with more questions!!  What do you all put on your hair after you wash it and are about to dry it to prevent it from becoming crunchy? I applied ORS Oil Moisturizer and then castor oil and used the banding method. My hair was sort of soft but I know that it could have been softer. PLease help!!


It seems like quite a few natural ladies like Giovanni Direct Leave-In or Elucence MB as a leave in.

I'm still transitioning, but I've been using Nexxus Headress Leave-In. I've been putting either BB Oil Moisturizer or Fantasia IC Gel (I have the clear one) on top of the Nexxus. My hair doesn't turn out crunchy.

Did you see this thread about biracialhair.org (thanks again Samantha)? Check out the "Curly primer" page on that site. Lauren450 got great results with it. She posted about it here.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 29, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Hey guys!! Im back...with more questions!!  What do you all put on your hair after you wash it and are about to dry it to prevent it from becoming crunchy? I applied ORS Oil Moisturizer and then castor oil and used the banding method. My hair was sort of soft but I know that it could have been softer. PLease help!!


 
Giovanni direct leave in and castor oil.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Mar 29, 2008)

nursenappy said:


> I was referred to a stylist. I called her on the phone and let her know I was natural and I needed a press and curl. She was super friendly on the phone. I thought I was going to a place of business because of the business card I had. When I went there, it was an apartment. That was cool, I will get more personal service. *WRONG, *when I knocked on the door she said rulely, it's not 4 o'clock yet but you can come in. *IT WAS 3:55*. She did not say hello. how are you, nice to meet you. Ok so she doesn't like small talk cool. Her body language showed that she had a attitude or just in a bad mood (PMS). The 2nd thing she said to me is I am an instructor. *WOW, *I thought to myself, know wonder these beauticians don't care, cause people like you are teaching them. Ok so she is an instuctor, she will want to know about my hair history and hair goals. Just like a doctor would want to know about your history and things you are attemping to do to correct any health issues*. WRONG *she was quiet as a mouse, I was scared to say anything lol. She comb my hair like I had a fresh prem, I am a 4b natural. I don't believe stylist know how to handle natural hair. If you can't do something, why just not say so. Is money worth your reputation. But I guess reputation don't mean much as I seen the minutue I walked in the door. She had to be the worst I have been to. I quit relaxing 3 years ago and I wanted to get it pressed to see some lenght and the condition of my hair. This *INSTRUCTOR, *couldn't press her way out of a paper bag. I felt really bad that I paid my money to be treated this way. I felt bad for letting someone else abuse my hair that I bady everyday. I felt bad that my hair look worst when I walked out then it did when I walked in.


 
I would have turned around as soon as homegirl reminded me of the time.  She was straight trippin'.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 30, 2008)

It's not 4 o'clock yet!!! Don't give away your money....if a person who is unprofessional before starting your hair what makes you think they are going to be professional to your hair? I' rather have someone come to my house/shop early and/or ontime than late...and even still, after being late I'll be courteous. If she was ruff hadling my mane I would have smooth said, "hold up swole up, back the h... up! I'm sorry but that ***** wouldn't have came in 5 ft. of my mane.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 2, 2008)

nursenappy said:


> I was referred to a stylist. I called her on the phone and let her know I was natural and I needed a press and curl. She was super friendly on the phone. I thought I was going to a place of business because of the business card I had. When I went there, it was an apartment. That was cool, I will get more personal service. *WRONG, *when I knocked on the door she said rulely, it's not 4 o'clock yet but you can come in. *IT WAS 3:55*. She did not say hello. how are you, nice to meet you. Ok so she doesn't like small talk cool. Her body language showed that she had a attitude or just in a bad mood (PMS). The 2nd thing she said to me is I am an instructor. *WOW, *I thought to myself, know wonder these beauticians don't care, cause people like you are teaching them. Ok so she is an instuctor, she will want to know about my hair history and hair goals. Just like a doctor would want to know about your history and things you are attemping to do to correct any health issues*. WRONG *she was quiet as a mouse, I was scared to say anything lol. She comb my hair like I had a fresh prem, I am a 4b natural. I don't believe stylist know how to handle natural hair. If you can't do something, why just not say so. Is money worth your reputation. But I guess reputation don't mean much as I seen the minutue I walked in the door. She had to be the worst I have been to. I quit relaxing 3 years ago and I wanted to get it pressed to see some lenght and the condition of my hair. This *INSTRUCTOR, *couldn't press her way out of a paper bag. I felt really bad that I paid my money to be treated this way. I felt bad for letting someone else abuse my hair that I bady everyday. I felt bad that my hair look worst when I walked out then it did when I walked in.


 

Sorry this happend to you!  I've been in this situation with a bad stylist it.  After this last one...I am done.  I could use to save my money anyway.  

(((Hugs)))) to your tresses!


----------



## tt8 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi girls. I am debating changing my routine. I am a constant shedder but I was wondering if I changed my system from co-washing 4xweek to once a week, will I retain more length? Or will it be more detrimental cause my scalp won't be as clean?


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 2, 2008)

What's better to use for color, semi-permanent or permanent? I have some greys, but I want something that won't leave my hair dry.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 2, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> What's better to use for color, semi-permanent or permanent? I have some greys, but I want something that won't leave my hair dry.


 

I've been doing henna with indigo. I don't want the red that henna does naturally. The first three days your hair will be a little hard and dry. I just slather it in my coconut oil, glycerin, EVOO, etc. and by day three, it's soft and luscious. The color looks like your hair and not like color, KWIM? Check out my fotki if you'd like. If you were looking for exotic colors, don't know what to tell you on that!!!!


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Apr 2, 2008)

tt8 said:


> Hi girls. I am debating changing my routine. I am a constant shedder but I was wondering if I changed my system from co-washing 4xweek to once a week, will I retain more length? Or will it be more detrimental cause my scalp won't be as clean?


 
If I co-washed 4x a week, I would retain NO length because of the daily manipulation. I wash once a week or once every two weeks, and my scalp is fine.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 2, 2008)

tt8 said:


> Hi girls. I am debating changing my routine. I am a constant shedder but I was wondering if I changed my system from co-washing 4xweek to once a week, will I retain more length? Or will it be more detrimental cause my scalp won't be as clean?


 
I think it'll help. I reduced my CO washing and the shedding decreased. Try it out and see. I'm so OCD, I actually count the hairs. Once I decreased my CO washing my losses were back at 15-20 hairs a day.


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 2, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> I've been doing henna with indigo. I don't want the red that henna does naturally. The first three days your hair will be a little hard and dry. I just slather it in my coconut oil, glycerin, EVOO, etc. and by day three, it's soft and luscious. The color looks like your hair and not like color, KWIM? Check out my fotki if you'd like. If you were looking for exotic colors, don't know what to tell you on that!!!!


 
Thanks Naturalgirl! Looks good! Did you put the henna on first, then indigo, or mixed them togther?


----------



## tt8 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sunshine0801 said:


> If I co-washed 4x a week, I would retain NO length because of the daily manipulation. I wash once a week or once every two weeks, and my scalp is fine.





naturalgurl said:


> I think it'll help. I reduced my CO washing and the shedding decreased. Try it out and see. I'm so OCD, I actually count the hairs. Once I decreased my CO washing my losses were back at 15-20 hairs a day.



Thanks Sunshine and naturalgirl. I believe you guys are so right. I'm gonna try co-washing once a week and see what happens. I do believe even though it felt good on my scalp to wash that often it was just too much manipulation.


----------



## anon123 (Apr 4, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> I think it'll help. I reduced my CO washing and the shedding decreased. Try it out and see. I'm so OCD, I actually count the hairs. Once I decreased my CO washing my losses were back at 15-20 hairs a day.



I think I'm going to agree with this.  I gave frequent cowashing and detangling a go.  It's not so bad, it makes detangling really easy for me, 15-20 minutes.  But it seemed like I got a lot of shed hair.  And I do mean shed, not broken.  That doesn't make any sense to me, why that should be the case, so maybe it's psychological because I have to see the shed hairs all the time.  But it seemed like I would get almost as much shed hair in 1 or 2 washes as I would regularly get in a week.


----------



## Riverwalk (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi natural ladies,

I have a question. Do you all believe that no matter what you guys do, you will experience some breakage (I mean like maybe 1-3 broken hairs a day?)  Do you believe that you can still retain growth if this occurs?  I mean, really, does everyone have the time to examine every hair that is in the comb?  

I already know that a broken hair is one that doesn't have a bulb at the end, but am I right in thinking anything else that doesn't have this bulb is breakage?  If so, does a broken hair need to be a certain length?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 4, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> Hi natural ladies,
> 
> I have a question. Do you all believe that no matter what you guys do, you will experience some breakage (I mean like maybe 1-3 broken hairs a day?)  Do you believe that you can still retain growth if this occurs?  I mean, really, does everyone have the time to examine every hair that is in the comb?
> 
> I already know that a broken hair is one that doesn't have a bulb at the end, but am I right in thinking anything else that doesn't have this bulb is breakage?  If so, does a broken hair need to be a certain length?



Personally, I doubt that I will ever have NO breakage, at all. I think that a few broken hairs a day isn't going to stop you from retaining growth. Might move a lil slower, but you will still retain - because it's not like it's breaking off evenly all over your head, ya know? 

Broken hairs can be any length at all. Shed hairs are usually 'long' ones (as long as your hair, generally). 

I assume anything without the bulb broke.


----------



## billions (Apr 4, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> Hi natural ladies,
> 
> I have a question. Do you all believe that no matter what you guys do, you will experience some breakage (I mean like maybe 1-3 broken hairs a day?) Do you believe that you can still retain growth if this occurs? I mean, really, does everyone have the time to examine every hair that is in the comb?
> 
> I already know that a broken hair is one that doesn't have a bulb at the end, but am I right in thinking anything else that doesn't have this bulb is breakage? If so, does a broken hair need to be a certain length?


 
_Now it's a difference in breaking and sheading.. _
Naturally your hair is suppose to shead a certain amount of hairs a day, that's just part of the hair growth cycle..
Now as far as breakage is concerned, you will be able to feel it pop, and notice brittleness, knotting in the strand, etc...
if thats the case, then you would need to assess why this may be occuring, and handle the situation from there...
but with proper hair care, it is possible to have little to any breakage at all... Oh, and as far as broken hair strands go, the length in the breakage doesn't make a difference at all...
breakage is breakage.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 4, 2008)

Subscribing.  I missed this one.


----------



## lilvudufly (Apr 6, 2008)

I am new to natural I had my first press n curl since I was 12years old a month ago. I think the beautician trimmed it dry. I got a  good trim though. I don't want to press and curl too much though.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 6, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> Hi natural ladies,
> 
> I have a question. Do you all believe that no matter what you guys do, you will experience some breakage (I mean like maybe 1-3 broken hairs a day?) Do you believe that you can still retain growth if this occurs? I mean, really, does everyone have the time to examine every hair that is in the comb?
> 
> I already know that a broken hair is one that doesn't have a bulb at the end, but am I right in thinking anything else that doesn't have this bulb is breakage? If so, does a broken hair need to be a certain length?


 

I agree with those that say you'll hear it when it snaps and also than it wouldn't hinder the length...just slow it. 
Honestly for me I am getting less breakage as a natural than I was relaxed.  I also don't comb my hair like I did when I was relaxed either.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 6, 2008)

lilvudufly said:


> I am new to natural I had my first press n curl since I was 12years old a month ago. I think the beautician trimmed it dry. I got a good trim though. I don't want to press and curl too much though.


 
Pix Pix! LOL


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 19, 2008)

bumping......


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bumping this for some of the newly naturals...


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 16, 2008)

Im a newly natural. Just did an bc about an month ago.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 18, 2008)

subscribing for my 13 y/o sister!


----------



## felicia (Jun 18, 2008)

I had reached shoulder length stretched(in most parts), but I've been very negelectful of my hair so I did another bc. I'm back to 3-4 inches. I don't really mind b/c my hair seems to grow fast, but I don't want to have to do anymore chopping lol. I plan to take better care of it. I have a quick question. I cut b/c I had all of these weird strands, some of them were really thick and almost looked like plastic. Those strands had a bunch of holes in them along the length(not the ends). What do you think caused them? I flat ironed my hair twice, but I had those strands before I ever used heat. I use a seamless comb and use all natural products. I had been leaving my hair in a shrunken fro and not combing for weeks at a time, which lead to dryness. Do you guys think dryness caused those weird strands/damage?


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 18, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> Im a newly natural. Just did an bc about an month ago.


 
congrats babydee...and i like ur name, it reminds me of next friday


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, my little brother gave my that name because of the part when he said the little sister bigger then the big sister because i have bigger breast then my sister lol lol they have jokes. The name just been stuck with me since then. To this day they still call me baby-dee


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 19, 2008)

bumping cause this is a great thread. the back of my head is 4a and i love it...my sister is 4a/4b with coarse hair and she loves her hair as well, which is hard to find in a 13 y/o who grew up surrounded by relaxers. as a matter of fact she had one but transitioned out of it (we cut off the last of the relaxed parts last month) because it broke her hair off down to her scalp along her nape and in the middle of the back of her head  so now she is back to where she was pre-relaxer, neck length to almost SL in some spots. i am trying to help her get to SL by the end of the year.

she has kept it in cornrows for the majority of a year, maybe 18 months, but when i came home for the summer i decided this would be the summer i learned to do not only my hair, but hers as well since we have to search for one of my cousins whenever she needs her hair done. this usually involves them asking to be paid, and the price keeps going up. if not that, they are unavailable, and this has happened twice right before school picture day  so i decided enough was enough. besides, i had no clue how to do my hair till maybe 11th grade and i dont want her to be the same way. 

i have come to find out that the same stuff cant be used on both of us a lot of times, but we are finding what works for her and stocking up on it so that when august arrives and i have to go back to school she doesn't lose what she is learning about her hair. i taught her about DCing and cowashing, and also how to stay away from hair grease and stuff filled with mineral oil and petrolatum. i have now learned how to do yarn twists and kinky twists on her, adding in different colors on occasion, and when this latest set is taken down (they were put in july 14) i think i will try box braids. these are all styles that she can maintain, and if need be she can keep them in for a month since i come home once a month and can use that time to redo her hair. eventually i WILL get this cornrowing thing down and pass that on to her (who knows, maybe one day we will henna together), but she is learning how to do the twists herself. since we both have kinky twists right now we use a 50/50 mix of glycerin and AV juice to moisturize, and i am thinking of adding either EVOO or castor oil to it. i have found that the best way to wash her hair is to put it in two strand twists first; it is more time consuming but then she can wash and DC it herself, and detangling is a breeze when we take the twists out one-by-one and comb through her hair. and like justkiya said, loading conditioner in the hair is a miracle find...that plus a shower comb makes her hair so soft and pretty. 

i love LHCF for the simple fact that anyone with any texture can learn how to get that beautiful head of hair they have always wanted...so thank you ladies...

whew i'm done now.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 19, 2008)

felicia said:


> I had reached shoulder length stretched(in most parts), but I've been very negelectful of my hair so I did another bc. I'm back to 3-4 inches. I don't really mind b/c my hair seems to grow fast, but I don't want to have to do anymore chopping lol. I plan to take better care of it. I have a quick question. *I cut b/c I had all of these weird strands, some of them were really thick and almost looked like plastic. Those strands had a bunch of holes in them along the length(not the ends). What do you think caused them? I flat ironed my hair twice, but I had those strands before I ever used heat. I use a seamless comb and use all natural products.* I had been leaving my hair in a shrunken fro and not combing for weeks at a time, which lead to dryness. Do you guys think dryness caused those weird strands/damage?



I don't know! I have some of those strands too, and they are ALWAYS the most beat-up looking ones - will have mid strand 'gaps' (like splits, but both ends are still attached to the 'main' strand), and just generally rough looking. I always thought they were just random coarse strands in my mostly fine hair, and because the products/habits I use are to take care of my fine strands, the coarse ones get overloaded/beat up faster. 

I dunno.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for bring this thread back up. It is right on time.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Felt down for a bit, needed to bump this.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 22, 2008)

Bumbump bump


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 22, 2008)

I was looking for this thread a while ago! Thank God it's been bumped up!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Sep 13, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------

